# Help please loosing one chicken a month / necropsy shows salmonella



## Zeebas (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello everyone 
Thank you in advance for reading 
I’m posting because my adult daughters favorite chicken died today and I’m hoping for some insight ...
in February we had a chicken who was gasping etc ... and we brought her inside ... she died on the way to the vets ..... necropsy showed she died from salmonella ....
About a month later another chicken .... same symptoms some coughing / gasping ... same scenario chicken died within hours .... 
Three days later another chicken same symptoms however she has hung on and survived so far for almost two weeks and seems to be getting better little by little .... 
yesterday our only buff Orpington was in her coop area shivering and we immediately brought her inside ... no coughing or gasping ... her comb was black .... and she was shivering ... and she vomited yellowish liquid ... her comb turned a more regular color when we brought her inside, however this morning it was black again and this afternoon she passed, I have looked everywhere online and don’t find anything about chickens dying from salmonella ? We feed layer feed / add oyster shells and add greens often ... we don’t have free range just 4 separate coops and each chicken was from a different coop .... we have been having a lot of rain , we have been treating with pet rx and tylan I really need to see if there is an answer to what is happening and / or a solution ..., any help greatly appreciated and thanks for reading !!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry you're going through this but I do have questions, who determined it was salmonella? If it wasn't by a state lab then I doubt that's what the issue is. Whatever it is it's very serious compromise to the respiratory system. The only way to get a firm answer is to send one of the birds that died to the state labs. 

Why were the birds housed separately? Chickens are flock animals and need the contact of other chickens.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maybe there are more than one bird to a coop? I have 3 coops but none of my birds are alone. I read the statement about the coop thing as one of the birds in each of the coops died so may be questioning the disease since the other birds in each coop are okay? I'm just guessing here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, that makes sense now that you put it that way, Sylie. I can be quite literal.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)




----------

